# china Man and Boudreaux



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

does anyone know some one in Minnesota that has this line?
china Man and Boudreaux


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

or the closes it get to Minnesota


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

I think there are some hmongs in atl that breed chinaman dogs, but i wouldn't be able to tell you who/where the pups are from.. especially since i think i know why you want one.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i know there are a few breeders down here with chinaman/b'deaux. b/c i use to have a chinaman/b'deaux female a some years back...she was a fiesty lil' thang...boy was she. *shakes head*
craziest bitch i ever knew..(and that's said with ALL love) ..and still do..
her name was Killi or KiKi -is what the kids called her, all blk wif the white racing strip b/t the eyes.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Why do you always want to know where to find game lines? I am really starting to think you are looking for fighting dogs.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

Why do you always want to know where to find game lines? I am really starting to think you are looking for fighting dogs.

i have found many gamelines... but i like chinaman/b'deaux


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Well if you have found many gamelines then I'm sure you will find your Boudreaux dog somewhere else. This forum isn't about directing wannabe dogmen to a kennel that sells gamebreds. I say "wannabe" because if you were a true dogman...you wouldn't be asking us for sh#t!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmmm....... If I recall, Mr. Lee was trolling around on another acount and was called out quickly. He gave quite a few of us problems, and called several members names, and even went as far as threatening SadieBlues and leaving several nasty comments in my pics. On the other account Mr. Lee had he did admit, to some degree, of being a dog fighter and a peddler. Some of you mgiht remember the "accidental" breeding that he managed to take pictures of, with a puppy trying to get in on the action.... Ring any bells?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Hmmmm....... If I recall, Mr. Lee was trolling around on another acount and was called out quickly. He gave quite a few of us problems, and called several members names, and even went as far as threatening SadieBlues and leaving several nasty comments in my pics. On the other account Mr. Lee had he did admit, to some degree, of being a dog fighter and a peddler. Some of you mgiht remember the "accidental" breeding that he managed to take pictures of, with a puppy trying to get in on the action.... Ring any bells?


this is the same person?! well all i got to say to that is .. on them!! who would want to threaten sadie?! she's a total sweetie! good eye reddog!
on the other note tho, knowing that kiki was of game BL makes more sense to me, seeing how she acted ...umm. things that make you stop and scratch ur head sometimes. 
you know i've said it a million times over, i love this forum! always finding out nifty stuff...


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

dude that was not me!!! i have not called anyone in here name


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey I love how you dropped that fake written accent, dude. ehh, w/e, I think you've been cool on this account


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

"hello to all ive got some good news and some bad news.bad news first some body let my female and male out at the same time while she was in heat.i come to the back door and have two dogs stuck with a puppy on the sideline trying to get in on the action.pissed me off.the good news is they are two hell of a dogs bred together i dont know how to put pics on with this message but i do have some in my album"

*that was k-nine and it was not me!!!*


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mr.lee said:


> "hello to all ive got some good news and some bad news.bad news first some body let my female and male out at the same time while she was in heat.i come to the back door and have two dogs stuck with a puppy on the sideline trying to get in on the action.pissed me off.the good news is they are two hell of a dogs bred together i dont know how to put pics on with this message but i do have some in my album"
> 
> *that was k-nine and it was not me!!!*


Great buddy,another irresponsable owner slash breeder....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Great buddy,another irresponsable owner slash breeder....


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> this is the same person?! well all i got to say to that is .. on them!! who would want to threaten sadie?! she's a total sweetie!


WHY THANK YOU


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

no prb. sadie, i got ur back guurrrl!


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG are you guys even reading the reply..... it was not me breeding... it was k-nine....and i have no idea who k-nine is.....
by the way k-nine was banned because he was calling ppl names in here


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

IF you don't know who k-nine is then how would you know that.... The Reason For Ban link doesn't even work anymore. Either way, subject got dropped. I think the answer you were originally looking for was No. Nobody knows where you can get some Chinaman dogs near StPaul.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

you know ..if it was you..or wasn't you...the truth always come to lite.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

good job reddoggy, im sure a mod can check the ip address and see if it was him. if so wheres the ban stick again? lol


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

will someone have already helped me out... but for anyone who live in Mn here is nice kennel 
www.legendspitbulls.com they has some chinaman and Lonzo

o yea plz check the ip address...so let it be know that* iam not k-nine*


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

That kennel has some interesting stuff,fyi,some of those blood lines are known crosses.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Mr.lee said:


> o yea plz check the ip address...so let it be know that* iam not k-nine*


Ok, I did.. You're not K-nine but witch one of *your two accounts* do you want deleted?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

why would someone have two accts? what do they have to hide? why do you have to pretend to be two dif. ppl? i dont trust sneaky ppl, they always up to sumfin, otherwise, be up front. JMO.
good catch eric!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Maybe more than one person uses the computer??


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

yes more then one person use the comp... but if you want to deleted one for fun... go ahead and deleted the other one
thank you


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Mr.lee said:


> yes more then one person use the comp... but if you want to deleted one for fun... go ahead and deleted the other one
> thank you


understandable...
i just dont like grey areas..
i apologize mr. lee


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

i told my brother about this site and he came on here and made another account because he didnt know my password, chic4pits it fine, no hard feeling


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Mr.lee said:


> i told my brother about this site and he came on here and made another account because he didnt know my password, chic4pits it fine, no hard feeling


Just know and understand that I have found numerous people with several accounts here and 2 of those people were logging on with multiples in order to vote for the same dog for our DOTM polls. They were doing this (of course) because polls will only let you vote once..Others like to give themselves rep points using their other accounts..:hammer:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

^^^ Now that's funny. ^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

BedlamBully said:


> Why do you always want to know where to find game lines? I am really starting to think you are looking for fighting dogs.


He's probably fascinated by their fighting heritage. It doesn't mean he fights them.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

I agree, maybe he just wants a real deal bred true APBT. Not a petbull or a backyard bred mutt, a bully or any other imitation of the breed. Nothing wrong with that.


----------

